# What is this white fuzz on new driftwood?



## JMex (Apr 8, 2012)

I couldn't tell you what it is but I would get it on my new driftwood all the time and it never did anything bad. The shrimp would eat it sometimes and if there was any when I did my water change I would just siphon it off with some airline tubing. That's the best I know of to get rid of it. Eventually it just stopped showing up on it's own.


----------



## Steelwolve (Sep 24, 2012)

Yep, I had the same thing. I had made a post about it and was told not to worry, it will go away, and has no ill effects on the aquarium. Just clean its ugliness away with your water changes and eventually it will no longer form.


----------



## we4wieners (Oct 9, 2010)

Cool, good enough. Thanks!


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

I've got a little bit on a new piece of driftwood I've added. As others mentioned it doesn't seem to be causing any issues. The wood looks really good too and hasn't been leaching tannins at all


----------



## mitchfish9 (Apr 30, 2012)

Its harmless, it goes away after a few weeks


----------

